# NCVapes Milked 100ml



## rabbitneko (5/5/16)

and price please


----------



## E.T. (5/5/16)

rabbitneko said:


> and price please



Check out Juicy Joes they have in stock and their service is excellent http://juicyjoes.co.za/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (5/5/16)

R350. In stock


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/5/16)

We also have stock.

You can get them here:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections/northern-craft-vapes


----------



## rabbitneko (5/5/16)

E.T. said:


> Check out Juicy Joes they have in stock and their service is excellent http://juicyjoes.co.za/


Just racked up R1k worth of juices, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (5/5/16)

rabbitneko said:


> Just racked up R1k worth of juices, thanks!


Print screen and ask for commission @E.T. .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (5/5/16)

BTW @rabbitneko ... It looks like you're member ID is 6666 !


----------



## E.T. (5/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Print screen and ask for commission @E.T. .



Ha Ha @Stosta wouldn't that be awesome, or maybe just a discount of some sort

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rabbitneko (5/5/16)

Stosta said:


> BTW @rabbitneko ... It looks like you're member ID is 6666 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rabbitneko (6/5/16)

Vapemaaaaail!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

